# Martin Barre



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Martin Barre of Jethro Tull - his gear: Martin Barre - Gear Amplifiers Guitars


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice!! One of the greatest of all time IMHO. Never knew how he got the Aqualung tone. Simply amazing.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

cool robert-
tull was my first "real" concert, broadsword and the beast tour i think. first time i smoked decent pot as well.


----------



## Nemo (Oct 18, 2007)

The tone he got on Aqualung is one of my absolute favourites, and after seeing them in concert touring Thick as a Brick, is the reason I bought a Hiwatt.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks for the link.


----------

